# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  للشباب بس ...!!!

## mylife079

مرحباااااااااااااااا لجميع الاعضاء الشباب بس

قرب شهر رمضان الفضيل وبرمضان الواحد بتغير عليه الجو شوي ما بكون فاضي

ظل معنا اسبوعين قبل رمضان 

يا شباب بدنا نطلع ونقعد مع بعض الاماكن كثيره ما رح نختلف

فيه شارع الدفاع وشارع البتراء وغيره 

قرفنا الشغل والبيوت وكافينا همومنااااااااااااااا

بنغير جو 

وبنتعرف على بعض اكثر وبنكسر قاعدة الشاشات الصماء 

ومنه بننكش مخنا على شريرات المنتدى  :Baeh: 


بتمنا الكل يلبي الدعوة 

الطلعة بعد المغرب اكيد 

وشكراً

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه أوكي يا سيدي قربت النتائج الشامل بكره خلص بكون نجحت ان شاء الله وصفيت مخي الكم شو الباقي أحسن

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اول شي لازم توخذوا الموافقه من صبايا المنتدى ..!!!!







تتهنوا يا رب ,,

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اول شي لازم توخذوا الموافقه من صبايا المنتدى ..!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تتهنوا يا رب ,,


الله يسعدك بتموني معكم موافقه عشر منكم بس  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):

----------


## mylife079

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه أوكي يا سيدي قربت النتائج الشامل بكره خلص بكون نجحت ان شاء الله وصفيت مخي الكم شو الباقي أحسن


 
بالتوفيق الله ينجحك

----------


## mylife079

> اول شي لازم توخذوا الموافقه من صبايا المنتدى ..!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تتهنوا يا رب ,,


 
موافقة الصبايا حلوه منك  :Baeh: 

حكيت ما بدي بنات هون بالموضوع 

 :Bl (7): 


يسلمووووو

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): 

أنا طالعة معكم  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## mylife079

> أنا طالعة معكم


 
شو بتعملي هون انتي

وشو طالعة معنا 

ممنوع كل شي ولا انتي

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا جاهز
بس يوم جمعه 
عشان اعرف  اتهنى معكم

 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## mylife079

> انا جاهز
> بس يوم جمعه 
> عشان اعرف اتهنى معكم


يوم جمعة ولا يهمك محمد 

الاغلبيه بكونو معطلين

----------


## The Gentle Man

خلص

ان شاء الله

بس لحتى اخذ الموافقات الامنيه والجهات العليا


وكلها شغلات سهله وبسيطه
بتنجاب

----------


## mylife079

> خلص
> 
> ان شاء الله
> 
> بس لحتى اخذ الموافقات الامنيه والجهات العليا
> 
> 
> وكلها شغلات سهله وبسيطه
> بتنجاب


 
ضروري الجهات العليا تعرف  ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ان شاء الله تتهنو 
بس لا تتطلعو هيك وهيك

----------


## mylife079

> ان شاء الله تتهنو 
> بس لا تتطلعو هيك وهيك


 
احنا الشباب ما بنطلع على حد 

يسلموووو

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله انا شايف انه البنات صارو يتحكمو فيها 

 :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حكيتلي ما تتطلعو والله عنيكو بنطو من راسكو
 :Bl (17):  :Bl (17):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

جنتل بحكو

وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه

واكيد وراء كل شباب المنتدى في بنوتات 

الله معكو وان شاء الله تنبسطو
وخمسه بعين العدو

----------


## mylife079

بدنا نترك عيوننا بالبيت شو رايكووووووووووووووووو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا على راحتك وانا اسفه اذا دخلت

----------


## The Gentle Man

> جنتل بحكو
> 
> وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه
> 
> واكيد وراء كل شباب المنتدى في بنوتات 
> 
> الله معكو وان شاء الله تنبسطو
> وخمسه بعين العدو


 
والله الي خايفها على حبيبها ما توديه
وتخليه عند ابوه وامه عشان تحفظه



لو مش واثقه فيه ليش تحبو

هينا كنا نحب وكنا حافظين عيونا عشان حبيبتنا


وما نطلع يمين وشمال لانه عارفين انه بنحبها وبتحبنا

----------


## mylife079

> لا على راحتك وانا اسفه اذا دخلت


 
بنمزح اختي 

بس انتو البنات ليش دخلتو هون 

ممنوع 

 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا على راحتك وانا اسفه اذا دخلت


 
لا مش مشكله

بس اهم شي تديعيلنا ننبسط هناك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يهنيكو يبسطكو بس اهم شي ديرو بالكو على حالكو

----------


## mylife079

شكراً صديقة

----------


## The Gentle Man

تكرمي 

راح ندير بالنا على حالنا

وبدنا نشوف بلكي جوزنا حدا من الشباب الي معنا  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## mylife079

ليش معصبه بياض مالك 

فيه شي غلط بالموضوع  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ليش معصبه بياض مالك 
> 
> فيه شي غلط بالموضوع


وانت ليش بتضحك يا شرير ؟؟؟

 :Eh S(5): 

اسمع بعطيكم موافقتي عشان تطلعوا بس بشرررررررررررررررررررررط 

موافق عليه؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

تفضلي الله يستر

----------


## بياض الثلج

> تفضلي الله يستر


يعني موافق ع بياض ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (54):  وأمام الملأ اذا اه 

اكتب الجملة التالية كتوثيق للتنفيذ 

" أنا حورية أوافق وعلى بياض الشرط المطروح من قبل بياض الثلج لينفذ يوم الطشة " :SnipeR (22):

----------


## mylife079

أنا حورية أوافق وعلى بياض الشرط المطروح من قبل بياض الثلج لينفذ يوم الطشة

----------


## بياض الثلج

> أنا حورية أوافق وعلى بياض الشرط المطروح من قبل بياض الثلج لينفذ يوم الطشة


 :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54): 

بس مو ترجع بكلامك  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بس احكولنا وين بدكو تروحوا ,,, عشان نعرف شو ندعيلكم بالضبط ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه خليها الجمعه أحسن إشي انا جاهز

----------


## mylife079

الله يستر من الشرط يا بياض 

لو كان حد ثاني اللي حط الشرط عادي 

بس انتي والله مشكله وتورطت فيها   :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

ليش بتضحكي دليلة

----------


## دليلة

لاني حسيتك تورطت  :Db465236ff: 

انا لوكنت معكم كنت رحت  وجبت معي حوريه الصغير  وممنوع حد يلمسه  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## mylife079

والله تورطت والمشكله لسا مش عارف الشرط 


حابه تروحي تفضلي   :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

اروح بس تجيب حوريه الصغير

----------


## mylife079

طيب بحكيله   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بتشجع النميمه خالتي حورية 
لأ ما بيصير تطلعو ممنوع لازم نحنا صبايا نطلع كمان شو هاد  :1a9661cee1:

----------


## دليلة

[QUOTE=mylife079;480611]طيب بحكيله  :Db465236ff: [/QUOTE

لا خلاص ماتقول بطلت اروح

انت بدك تتسبب بطلاقي هدا العام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> بتشجع النميمه خالتي حورية 
> لأ ما بيصير تطلعو ممنوع لازم نحنا صبايا نطلع كمان شو هاد


 
طيب مين ماسك ايدكو اطلعو وانبسطووووووووو

غيورات

----------


## mylife079

[QUOTE=دليلة;480619]


> طيب بحكيله [/QUOTE
> 
> لا خلاص ماتقول بطلت اروح
> 
> انت بدك تتسبب بطلاقي هدا العام


الخوف بخوف سمعتي فيهااااااااااااا

 :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## Rahma Queen

الله يهنيكو يا رب
وتنبسطو الجميع
تحياتي لكم

----------


## mylife079

شكراً رحمة

----------


## بياض الثلج

> الله يستر من الشرط يا بياض 
> 
> لو كان حد ثاني اللي حط الشرط عادي 
> 
> بس انتي والله مشكله وتورطت فيها


 :7anoon:  :7anoon:  :7anoon: 

شرطي هو كالتالي :- :SnipeR (31): 




































تأخذ معك حورية الصغير لوحده بدون والده أو والدته أو أي أحد وطبعا مع غياراته  :SnipeR (63): 
وتحضر معك أربع بطيخات وتضع حورية مع الواصل الأول من الأعضاء إما (الأبيضاني أو خالو ) وتصورهم وتنزل الصور في المنتدى علنا تلبية لشرطي على بياض  :Dance: 













عُلِمّ ؟؟؟! :7anoon:

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

ولا مجلس الأمن 

بدي استخدم الفيتو لاسقاط الشرط

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ولا مجلس الأمن 
> 
> بدي استخدم الفيتو لاسقاط الشرط


 :SnipeR (31): هلا صار بدك مجلس أمن اه
أطلبلك اياه  :SnipeR (95): ؟؟؟؟

طيب بخفف عليك بلاش من البطيخ وخووووووووووود حورية الصغير :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

لو ظليتي على البطيخ احسن 

محمد الصغير من وين بدي اطوله 

 :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لو ظليتي على البطيخ احسن 
> 
> محمد الصغير من وين بدي اطوله


 :7anoon:  ليش يعني ؟ 

من عند أهله  :SnipeR (95): احكي مع اخوك وخليه يجيبلك اياه صعبة هاي؟؟ :SnipeR (20):

----------


## mylife079

ابوه بالامارات 

ومحمد هون بالاردن 

لو ابوه موجود بالاردن كان زبطت وتنفذ شرطك يا شريرة

----------


## bbb

:Dance:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ابوه بالامارات 
> 
> ومحمد هون بالاردن 
> 
> لو ابوه موجود بالاردن كان زبطت وتنفذ شرطك يا شريرة


طيب روح جيبه من عند أمه صعبة هاي ؟؟ :SnipeR (95):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شو هالشرط يا بياض ؟؟

ما لقيتي اصعب منه ,, هاد سهل كتير  :7anoon:  :7anoon: ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شو هالشرط يا بياض ؟؟
> 
> ما لقيتي اصعب منه ,, هاد سهل كتير ...


شو عندك خيارات حبيبتي ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (31): هاتي لشوف :7anoon:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> شو عندك خيارات حبيبتي ؟؟؟هاتي لشوف


انتي اختاري اللي بدك اياه ,,..
انا والصبايا عيّناكي الناطق الرسمي باسم صبايا المنتدى .. :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## mylife079

ولعت اجتمعو الشريرات بدك اصعب من هيك شرط شذى

----------


## mylife079

> انتي اختاري اللي بدك اياه ,,..
> انا والصبايا عيّناكي الناطق الرسمي باسم صبايا المنتدى ..


 
 :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


أحلى تعيين مو  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

تعيين من الآخررررررررررررر

ناطق رسمي كمان

----------


## بياض الثلج

> تعيين من الآخررررررررررررر
> 
> ناطق رسمي كمان


عشان ترضى بالنصيب كمان من أول مرة  :7anoon: 

 :SnipeR (31):  غششني شو في صعب عليك كمان ؟؟ :Dance:

----------


## mylife079

ما فيه شي صعب الا الشرط 

 :Bl (15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ما فيه شي صعب الا الشرط


عيني بعينك أشوف  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## mylife079

:Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


هيك رمشت  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## mylife079

شكله يا بياض ما فيه طلعه 

 :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## mylife079

> 


 
 :Icon2:  :Icon2:  :Icon2:  :Icon2:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> 


وليش تتعرفوا على بعض وتطلعوا طشه مش ضروري يا رب ما تزبط ايوووووووووووه

----------


## mylife079

> وليش تتعرفوا على بعض وتطلعوا طشه مش ضروري يا رب ما تزبط ايوووووووووووه


 

هههههههههههههههههههه

شو دخلك انتي ؟؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

لأ روحوا الله معكم ,,
بلا ما تحقدوا علينا ..!!!
الله يهنيكم يا رب ..

----------


## mylife079

> لأ روحوا الله معكم ,,
> بلا ما تحقدوا علينا ..!!!
> الله يهنيكم يا رب ..


 
يسلمو شذى 

مش لحتى نتفق على الروحة 

 :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لأ روحوا الله معكم ,,
> بلا ما تحقدوا علينا ..!!!
> الله يهنيكم يا رب ..


yES
yES
yES
 :Bl (28):

----------


## mylife079

:Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بس اتفقوا قبل رمضان ,, يا دوب تلحقوا  ,, ما ظل كم يوم ...



يلا الجمعه مو بكرا , الجمعه الجايه يوم مناسب وانتو اختاروا الساعه اللي بتناسب الجميع ,,

----------


## mylife079

> بس اتفقوا قبل رمضان ,, يا دوب تلحقوا ,, ما ظل كم يوم ...
> 
> 
> 
> يلا الجمعه مو بكرا , الجمعه الجايه يوم مناسب وانتو اختاروا الساعه اللي بتناسب الجميع ,,


 
اجا ردين على الموضوع من جنتل وتحيه 

والباقي مختفيين

شكله بياض الثلج عملت سحرررررررر

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بس اتفقوا قبل رمضان ,, يا دوب تلحقوا  ,, ما ظل كم يوم ...
> 
> 
> 
> يلا الجمعه مو بكرا , الجمعه الجايه يوم مناسب وانتو اختاروا الساعه اللي بتناسب الجميع ,,


yES
yES
yES

 :SnipeR (87):

----------


## mylife079

هناء شو مالك اليوم ؟؟؟

عامله سحر للموضوع ما حد من الشباب رد عليه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هناء شو مالك اليوم ؟؟؟
> 
> عامله سحر للموضوع ما حد من الشباب رد عليه


nO
nO
nO
 :9ec73e7126:

----------


## mylife079

> nO
> nO
> nO


 
مالها هاي البنت اليوم    :Icon8:  :Icon8:  :Icon8:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مالها هاي البنت اليوم


انجنت  :SnipeR (55):

----------


## mylife079

انجنت مزبوط او ضيعت حجابهااااااااااااا

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انجنت مزبوط او ضيعت حجابهااااااااااااا


Yes
Yes
Yes

 :9ec73e7126:

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------

